# European Football Club Stadiums (1m+ Metropolitan Areas)



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved turin


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved saarbrucken-forbach


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved marseille


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved glasgow


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved donetsk


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved bursa


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved bremen


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved kharkiv


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved adana


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved baku...mistake, much higher up


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved newcastle


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved gaziantep


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved volgograd


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved almaty


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved bielefeld


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved novosibirsk


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved prague


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved samara


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved yerevan


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

reserved valencia


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Will you be posting only stadiums that are host to a first division men's football club? Also, why not add Getafe for Madrid and the fourth Istanbul club, the one that plays on the Olympic stadium?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

MS20 said:


> Credit: Haber1903


An old render there. new ones are here: http://stadiumdb.com/designs/tur/bjk_inonu_stadi

Also, will you be including wembley, seems a bit stupid to leave it out?


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

MS20 said:


> I plan on showing all current and proposed stadiums across every metropolitan area with a population of at least 1 million. This will include all nations in UEFA, which will take us into Asia aswell. I will be doing this in order of the size of the metro area.
> 
> All posts will include one picture of the stadium exterior and interior, and with a crowd (unless I can't find any suitable pics). Any proposed or in development stadia will include a concept art, or construction pic as well if available.
> 
> Ill be doing 1 city a day, so Id like to ask the mods to be patient, and not view this as spamming or anything. This thread doesn't add anything of value as one person pointed out, and is a bit of a vanity project, but again I'd ask that you keep it up as its not violating any forum rules. Thank you.


If you want to make this more of a resource, you could add links to other threads in the proposed, construction and completed stadium sections.

Your criteria are not clear. Is it just football stadia? How comprehensive is it going to be, e.g. smaller stadia of lower league clubs. For example, let's consider London ....



MS20 said:


> *3. London*
> 13,702,016
> 
> 
> ...


... where you've covered the top two football divisions, except for Watford who are usually considered a London club. There are other London clubs with their own stadia in lower divisions: Leyton Orient, Brentford, Barnet, AFC Wimbledon, Dagenham and Redbridge, and possibly Luton and Wycombe depending on your definition of metropolitan area. There is also, as someone already mentioned, Wembley.

Then there are Twickenham and the Olympic Stadium. A few of the rugby clubs also have their own stadia (e.g. Harlequins and the Stoop).


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

MS20 said:


> *8. Manchester-Liverpool*
> 5,560,749
> 
> 
> ...


You are also likely to get lynched if you meet any football fans from Liverpool or Manchester for including them in the same area. 

Again these cities have a number of other clubs in lower divisions: Oldham, Stockport, Bury, Tranmere, etc.


----------



## lieto (Aug 21, 2013)

Now football is built more luxury, no wonder the people of Brazil to host the World Cup against Brazil.
A World Cup football Stadiums how much money they spend.


----------

